
Show HN: Impartial crowdsourced guide to the Australian federal election - morethantwo
https://gotform.net/
======
morethantwo
Author here - I built this because I have wanted it for the last few
elections. I have no intent to set an agenda or make money from it. It is
inspired by form guides at horse races, or really any general sports stat
system like trading cards, where you can quickly and consistently compare the
stats of all the players.

I know it isn't pretty and I know it isn't the first how to vote guide but it
has been a fun side project and an interesting social experiment. Being open I
hope it goes some way towards addressing "fake news" as well as general media
hyperbole.

Having the data crowdsourced, wikipedia style, has worked out well in both the
NSW state election and the current federal election without the vandalism or
edit wars I suspected, restoring my faith in the internet and politicians
somewhat.

I went with a google sheet as the primary editing interface because it was
both technically expedient and pragmatic as well as hoping it would be a
simple and familiar interface for the majority of candidates. Unfortunately I
have still had to provide a shocking (to me at least) level of technical
support to candidates.

While I have had broadly positive responses from candidates an interesting
observation is that generally on first response left leaning candidates get it
and embrace it while conservative leaning candidates don't understand it and
are suspicious. Although generally conservatives come around when they realise
that I legitimately have no agenda.

------
redact207
this is what I've been looking for for a long time and wish it was more
mainstream. I'd go a step further and say I'd prefer not to vote for a party;
but rather cast my preferences like your form and then elect parties based on
the majority support of policies.

great job!

------
jazoom
Thank you. I think I need something like this.

------
lsh
well done, I'll definitely use it this election.

Would love some way of returning to my results or saving a PDF.

~~~
lsh
damn shame this wasn't posted in the news section, I only came across this by
accident (procrastination ;)

